# Wing twitching



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi again everyone!
Noddy my blind dove's wings have been twitching today. I've searched on the forums about reasons for this and found everything from anger to associating us with feeding. He does the tiny twitching when I pet or talk to him so I know that one but this is different, it's a bit more pronounced and sometimes it's one wing sometimes it's both. He was also cooing when it was happening. I'm quite worried as most of you know I adore him to bits. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

H penname, I was getting ready to sign off, but your post caught my attention.

I do not have doves, but will tell you that with pigeons it is common. I was asked that question by my 7 year old grandson. One of our pigeons was on my shoulder and was shudering and wing trembling.My pigeons are very happy at Tooterville and think sometimes they are part human! I don't think you have to worry.

Maybe one of our members who actually have the dove specie wil be on later in the day to shed more light.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree with Victor, nothing to worry about.

We have two Collared Doves in the aviary... 

Poppet, female, came to us from people who found her as a baby and raised her. She took to me and coos and wing-twitches at me frequently, her 'courting'  

Jack is a male dove we gave a home to, but he has no 'identity crisis' - he tries to woo Poppet, and does that same thing of cooing and twitching when she is somewhere near.

John


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

OK I'm relieved. This only happened this morning and I was especially concerned because he's been out in his new flight pen (I had been very concerned about letting him out because of various diseases etc but decided that too sheltered a life wouldn't be a life at all, plus Spirit Wings who frequently helps me here thought it would be best for him to get out a bit). I was worried he'd caught something but your posts have put my worries to rest, thank you. He was cooing during this wing twitching and bent forward (these are all new behaviours) perhaps being out and about a bit made him more lively: a good thing!  phew, what a relief! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*twitching*



penname said:


> Hi again everyone!
> Noddy my blind dove's wings have been twitching today. I've searched on the forums about reasons for this and found everything from anger to associating us with feeding. He does the tiny twitching when I pet or talk to him so I know that one but this is different, it's a bit more pronounced and sometimes it's one wing sometimes it's both. He was also cooing when it was happening. I'm quite worried as most of you know I adore him to bits. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


i believe he is responding to your voice,touch,.just watch for other body signs if you feel its more than that,.sincerely james waller [email protected]


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

My One Eye Jack/Jackie does the same thing. It is usually when she wants to mate with me........egg laying usually follows a few days later.

I don't think you have anything to worry about. The bird is displaying affection I thinkl


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

My rescued feral pigeon does this as well, and it started recently after we went through a few weeks of treating his severe illness...

I notice that he twitches when I talk to him, or when he comes out of his nesting area to see me sitting over here, and was curious what this is indicative of... am I reading these responses correctly, in that the twitch is a positive response to contact? Or something more ambivalent, though not worthy of worry?


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!
Noddy has been doing this daily now, especially when he's out in his flight pen. I think it's courtship behaviour 

He's always done the fine tremor thingie when I talk to him, this is different, a bit more pronounced and he bows forward and coos, now that I'm not freaked out by it, it's rather cute and funny 

I think him being outside in the fresh air is doing him a world of good. Will try to post pix of "Noddy's Palace" as my husband calls it. He also sometimes calls it his "solitary confinement"  I do hope I find a suitable mate for Noddy one day *sigh*.


----------

